Ask HN: Why are there emojis in commits? - ____Sash---701_
======
rapnie
I've seen repo's use them as a way of categorising the type of commit (don't
have an example at hand), which could be a good use if used consistently and
the categories fit your workflow.

~~~
bbody
I use it for a CMD Resume ([https://github.com/bbody/CMD-
Resume/](https://github.com/bbody/CMD-Resume/)), honestly though I can only
think of one time the emoji helping me find where I broke something quickly.

I followed ([https://github.com/slashsBin/styleguide-git-commit-
message](https://github.com/slashsBin/styleguide-git-commit-message)) but more
recently started using Gitmoji
([https://gitmoji.carloscuesta.me/](https://gitmoji.carloscuesta.me/)).

------
CyberFonic
After spending a great deal of time and effort in tracking down some obscure
bug and fixing the code, a bit of venting using emojis is almost a reflex
action.

------
ColinWright
Why do you post a random question with no examples, context, or explanation as
to why it's interesting?

~~~
tsegratis
\\(^?^)/ ... (>﹏<) ... :-)

~~~
tsegratis
Why is it not possible to put emoji in HN comments?

~~~
bnt
What additional value do emojis add, that plain text already doesn’t?

~~~
tsegratis
Getting open source pull requests accepted is a lot like pulling teeth

I agree emoji add ~0 meaning. But the added encouragement helps me

I got DragonFlyBSD support into Zig this week. The emoji tell me that people
care (Edit: thanks to them)

But HN, dunno...

Maybe aswell as points, being able to thumb-up posts could be another way to
encourage people to have constructive and positive interaction?

